# Which new best slow cooker?



## code (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I want to buy new slow cooker. Could you tell me your advice, please?

requirement:
- programmable timer 
- good tightness
- very slow mode 12hour +
- start timer - not _necessary_ (example: I go to work and the slow cooker automatically star in 3 hours)

I like this - http://www.sunbeam.com.au/Pages/Browse/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=1682 Is it good?



Thx for reply!


----------



## jennyema (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think it's safe to just leave food out at room temperature for three hours before it slowly starts to cook.


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome To DC.

Josie


----------



## BigAL (Apr 11, 2011)

There was one I saw in Williams-Sonoma(sp?) that I thought looked great.  The thing I liked the most was being able to take the pot out and brown/cook on the stove then you could put it in the slow cooker.  

I wish I would have gotten that one for my wife when I broke hers try'n to make chili.  I took the cooker part out and put on the stove to brown the meat, I figured why dirty two dishes.  At least all that was in it was some oil, was on elec stove top.  Yep, stupid.


----------



## Petek (Apr 11, 2011)

I recently purchased this Rival 6.5 qt. programmable crock-pot. The timer is programmable in half-hour increments, up to 20 hours. When the cooking period finishes, it automatically goes to warm for up to 6 hours. Unlike some newer models, the low setting doesn't seem to be set too high. First thing I did was fill it part way with water and cooked on low for eight hours. After that time the water temperature read about 192*F.

The unit has a few minuses: The outside gets really hot, even when set to low. It has two silicon coated handles, but I still had to use oven mitts when moving it. The outer surface opposite the controls is hotter still. Also, the lid doesn't fit real tight. This isn't an issue for me because I use a liner bag when slow cooking and that makes the cover fit better. Some of the reviews on Amazon indicate that the lid wasn't even close to fitting properly, but that wasn't the case for my unit. I think the lid would be fine even without using a liner bag. Also, the current price on Amazon ($119.99) is $20 higher than when I purchased it two weeks ago.

I bought this unit because it's oval and because it was recommended by America's Test Kitchen in their recent book, Slow Cooker Revolution. In fact, all the recipes in that book were tested with the above crock-pot. I'd recommend buying the book if you decide to buy the crock-pot.


----------



## Joshatdot (Apr 12, 2011)

I like to check ConsumerSearch.com and then check other sites & reviews on items they list

Hamilton Beach Set 'n Forget 33967 Review


----------



## code (Apr 12, 2011)

Joshatdot said:


> I like to check ConsumerSearch.com and then check other sites & reviews on items they list
> 
> Hamilton Beach Set 'n Forget 33967 Review



I think it is good slow cooker, but it has one big fault - strange odor.

From one review:
 _"My wife used the crock-pot twice.  During this time, we noticed a funky  smell transferred to the food from the crock-pot liner.  In addition to  smelling bad, my wife's fine cuisine (twice) both had a bad aftertaste.  Now, at first... I might have written it off to my wife's cooking;  however, I've been around the block a few times and I'm telling you the  liner of the crock-pot is the culprit.  To see if anyone else has had a  similar problem, I googled my concern.  Sure enough, there were plenty  of people that have had similar experiences with their crock-pot.   
On a final note: I've eaten from crock-pots before, and I'm not  ready to write them off.  I believe it's either the process the  manufacture used to cure the pot including the coating [or sealer].    After my wife cooked a second roast,  i put my nose up to the pot  liner...  Yup!  It's the liner.  Darn.  I will purchase another  crock-pot; however, I will go to a department store to compare other  products up close."


_


----------



## code (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Does anyone have an experience with Sunbeam?
Also I read in reviews the new croc-pots cook food too fast. Does anyone have experience with it? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 23, 2011)

code said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies. Does anyone have an experience with Sunbeam?
> Also I read in reviews the new croc-pots cook food too fast. Does anyone have experience with it?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



I read that back in the day the govmt found the original "low "setting to be too low, so they made manufacturers crank up the temp.  I have one from the seventies with a nice low setting, however, had been using it for jewelry and candle making, so it's no longer food safe.  IMHO, the newer ones do have too high of a low temp.  Love 'em anyway.


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 23, 2011)

My only addition to this conversation is that you really need to get an oval as opposed to the traditional tube style.  It makes such a huge difference in the way your food will cook and also taste.  I bought an oval several months ago when my old one died and I must say I am completely satisfied with it.  I can put a whole chicken in it, roasts, anything larger and nothing is crammed or stacked .. just a wonderful thing !


----------



## Dandalian (Nov 7, 2012)

code said:


> requirement:
> - programmable timer
> - good tightness
> - very slow mode 12hour +
> - start timer - not _necessary_ (example: I go to work and the slow cooker automatically star in 3 hours)



I think you'll need a programmable slow cooker that has over-the-day keep-warm time, right? I don't know much about your choice, but, from my experience, rather agree with MrsLMB that an oval shaped crock is more useful.

Lots of people recommended Hamilton Beach Set 'n Forget. But I ended up with this one, 4-quart Cuisinart. It works very well for me and has 24-hours keep warm mode. 
Before buying, I searched around and found these information sites:

Slow Cooker Reviews | Best Slow Cooker | Crock Pot As Joshatdot recommended.
The Best Slow Cookers | RealSimple.com
Top 10 Slow Cooker Reviews & Ratings 2012 

Think this can help you. (or not )


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 7, 2012)

code said:


> Thanks for the replies. Does anyone have an experience with Sunbeam?
> Also I read in reviews the new croc-pots cook food too fast. Does anyone have experience with it?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
I have a Sunbeam slow cooker, works well. No problems so far.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 7, 2012)

We have a Russell Hobbs slow cooker....works a treat


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 7, 2012)

I have 3 slow cookers. Rival 4 qt.round, Rival 5 qt.oval, Kitchen Aid 7 qt.oval digital. All with removable ceramics. One w/travelling case  hi kylie.


----------



## chopper (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a Rival. Did anyone else have to look at it to see what kind they had?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 7, 2012)

I have, um, at least 8 of varying makes, and I trust them all!


----------



## bakechef (Nov 7, 2012)

After breaking my trusty West Bend, I did a bunch of research and bought a Hamilton Beach, just a basic one.  It works perfectly without boiling the heck out of stuff.


----------



## HomeCook58 (Mar 9, 2013)

*SLow Cookers*



MrsLMB said:


> My only addition to this conversation is that you really need to get an oval as opposed to the traditional tube style.  It makes such a huge difference in the way your food will cook and also taste.  I bought an oval several months ago when my old one died and I must say I am completely satisfied with it.  I can put a whole chicken in it, roasts, anything larger and nothing is crammed or stacked .. just a wonderful thing !




I have to agree..  Our old one was a Sunbeam and round.  It was great for chili and soops..sic... but lousy for roasts and all-in-one meals.  The one we have now is programmable with a probe and it is great for roasts, pork loins and can leave it to cook while doing other things, like shoppping and going to church.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 10, 2013)

How many different brands of slow cookers are there? That will be how many different recommendations you're going to get here. Everyone has their favorites and their not-so-favorites. 

For myself, I bought a Krups 5 cup rice cooker that also steams, slow cooks, and makes oatmeal. It's called multi-tasking, like reading a book in the bathroom. I used to have the 10 cup version of the same cooker, but it was never more than half full, so when it needed to be replaced after 10 wonderful years, I opted for the smaller unit.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 10, 2013)

Here's a recipe for perfect rice every time. Place 1 cup of rice and 2 cups water or broth in a microwave-safe dish. Add seasonings as desired - herbs, spices, salt, pepper. Cover and microwave on high for 7 minutes, stir, and microwave for another 8 minutes. You can keep it warm in the micro till ready to serve.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 22, 2013)

bakechef said:


> After breaking my trusty West Bend, I did a bunch of research and bought a Hamilton Beach, just a basic one.  It works perfectly without boiling the heck out of stuff.



 just wonderin', how long did it take you to break your slow cooker, bakechef?  i just bought a 4 quart west bend cooker. it's basic, was priced right, and sure is a pretty thing. i hope it lasts me awhile....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 23, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Here's a recipe for perfect rice every time. Place 1 cup of rice and 2 cups water or broth in a microwave-safe dish. Add seasonings as desired - herbs, spices, salt, pepper. Cover and microwave on high for 7 minutes, stir, and microwave for another 8 minutes. You can keep it warm in the micro till ready to serve.


 
Here's another recipe for perfect rice every time. Rinse one cup of rice until the water runs clear, put it into the rice cooker with two cups of water and push the button. When the rice cooker buzzes, perfect rice! 

No muss, no fuss, you don't have to babysit it, and when it's done cooking, it will keep the rice at eating temperature until you yank the plug out of the wall.


----------

